# Engine lettering touch up?



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Hey folks,
Does anyone know what would be the best method for going over the lettering on the top of my engine? I was thinking a silver touch up pen might do the job, but was wondering if there were any dedicated products on the market for doing this? Would it need to be high temperature paint? As you can see from the picture, the 2.0 FSI is lettering is missing some of its paint at the bottom.
Cheers,
Scotty.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

I used a colour match silver paint pen for the rear boot badge on my XJS. It's like a thick marker pen with one of those fibre type 'pump' nibs. Did the job a treat. Can't see it being a heat problem where it is on that cover.

Will try and find a linky to the pen I'm on about..


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Cheers bud. I know it gets hot under there (especially when i am driving!! :lol::lol so was unsure if high temp paint pen would be needed. Any links would be appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Here ya go...

http://www.carplan.co.uk/index.cfm?product=269

They should be stocked anywhere the aerosols are. Motorworld have them.

It helps if the lettering is raised like yours is as you can just ride the fibre tip over the surface.

HTH.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

cosmos said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> http://www.carplan.co.uk/index.cfm?product=269
> 
> ...


Perfect. Will get one of them when i get back. Thanks. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Did you manage to get one?

I keep visiting this thread to look at your avatar :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

cosmos said:


> Did you manage to get one?
> 
> I keep visiting this thread to look at your avatar :thumb:


I am in Malaysia just now bud. I will be here for another month, so i will try and get one when i get home.

Ahhh. The old "Megan Fox rubbing her leg sexily" GIF. Yeah. Its mint!!!!!!


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> I am in Malaysia just now bud. I will be here for another month, so i will try and get one when i get home.


That's no excuse! 

Oh Megan............:argie:


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

When you get back, pop to your local Audi dealership & get some RS4 panels to tidy up that engine bay. They're cheap (£25 or so for all 3) & really improve the look... the one's I'm talking about are the side panel, the scuttle full length cover panel & the battery cover. I have the same engine as you and for some reason they only come with a partial cover.

Here's the RS4:









Part numbers for you:

Scuttle panel - 8E2-819-447-01C
Battery insert panel - 8E2-819-422-A-01C
RS4 Side panel - 8E0-103-927-F


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

felondnb said:


> When you get back, pop to your local Audi dealership & get some RS4 panels to tidy up that engine bay. They're cheap (£25 or so for all 3) & really improve the look... the one's I'm talking about are the side panel, the scuttle full length cover panel & the battery cover. I have the same engine as you and for some reason they only come with a partial cover.
> 
> Here's the RS4:
> 
> ...


Just re-visited this thread again and have just read you reply. I think i may well do that with the panels. Really tidies up the engine bay. Cheers. :thumb:


----------

